# Reconstituting HCG for Dummies



## TrashMan (Jan 3, 2010)

*How to reconstitute HCG.*

HCG usually comes as 5,000iu.
If you were to use 1ml to dilute this, you'd have 5,000iu/ml
If you were to use 2ml to dilute this, you'd have 2,500iu/ml
If you were to use 5ml to dilute this, you'd have 1,000iu/ml

HCG also comes as 2,500iu
If you were to use 1ml to dilute this, you'd have 2,500iu/ml
If you were to use 2 ml to dilute this, you'd have 1,250iu/ml


HCG also comes as 10,000iu
If you were to use 1ml to dilute, you'd have 10,000iu/ml
If you were to use 5ml to dilute, you'd have 2,000iu/ml

*There are also 11,000iu batches*
If you were to use 1ml to dilute, you''d have 11,000iu/ml
If you were to use 5ml to dilute, you'd have 2,200iu/ml

To find the iu/ml for a different number, take the total iu of HCG and divide by the number of ml you plan to dilute it with (for example, 5,000iu/2ml=2,500iu/ml)

The more you dilute it, the more accurate your dosage will be. For example, using 2,500iu/ml, if you were to inject 500iu there could be measuring error. Let's say the margin of error is +/- .05cc. You could be injecting between 375iu and 625iu. Now, taking the 1,000iu/ml dosage, the +/-.05cc margin of error is lower (also using a dose of 500iu). The dose would be somewhere between 450iu and 550iu.

At 1,000iu/ml, .5cc is 500iu, .2cc is 200iu, and .25cc is 250iu. 
At 2,200iu/ml, .5cc is 1,100iu, .2cc is 440iu, and .25 is 550iu.

To find the number of iu in any increment, take the iu/ml number and multiply it by the cc you want (for example, 1,000iu/ml*.5cc=500iu). 
If you want to take a certain iu, divide the number of iu by the iu/ml to find out how many cc you need (for example, if you want 500iu and you have a dose at 2,000iu/ml, 500iu/2,000iu/ml=.25ml)

*Using HCG*
HCG should be stored in a refrigerator immediately after reconstitution. It can last about 4 weeks or so. Swirl it gently before injecting but handle it carefully. Letting HCG go to room temperature after it has been chilled can damage it. If this happens, it is safer to throw it away and start over. When reconstituting, the reconstitution liquid should not be directly shot at the HCG _biscuit_ but rather run down the side of the vial. The HCG amp gets broken and diluted with a little water. Then you draw it out into a slin pin and shot the water down the side of the vial. Add more water if desired. It is best to used a new, sealed, sterile vial for reconstitution. HCG can be shot either in a muscle (IM) or subcutaneously (sub-q). It is more common to shoot HCG sub-q to avoid scar tissue in the muscle. HCG is typically shot with an insulin pin to minimize pain. A typical 25-30g pin with a .5cc barrel (or as small as you can get) is recommend (a smaller barrel minimizes the margin of error). A sub-q injection is typically done in the abdominal region by pinching a layer of fat and injection the HCG between the fat and muscle.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 3, 2010)

.





dg806 said:


> MIXING HCG
> Break open both amps. Then with a 25g pin, draw up the 1ml of 'solvent' (which is bacteriostatic water) and inject into the amp with powder. It will mix to a clear solution. Draw this solution up with the same 25g pin and inject into a sterile vial. Be sure to wipe the top of the sterile vial with an alcohol pad first.
> 
> Now draw 4 ml of bacteriostatic water (again wiping the top of the bacteriostatic water vial with a alcohol pad before drawing) and inject into the sterile vial. You will now have a 1ml = 1000iu solution. Use slin pins and inject sub-q. With this concentration, 25 on the slin pin equals 250iu's, 50 equals 500iu's etc.
> ...


----------



## TrashMan (Jan 4, 2010)

Personally, I prefer IM injections and I'd use it within 30 days.


----------



## WFC2010 (Jan 4, 2010)

great post for newbies!
but when you buy HCG,you always got 1ml amps of water


----------



## MtR (Jan 4, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> great post for newbies!
> but when you buy HCG,you always got 1ml amps of water


 

Depends on your supplier.  I never receive any water with my HCG but I have plenty of bacteriostatic water on hand.  My HCG also comes in a crimped vial which is MUCH nicer than the ampules.


----------



## TrashMan (Jan 4, 2010)

Mike the Ripper said:


> Depends on your supplier.  I never receive any water with my HCG but I have plenty of bacteriostatic water on hand.  My HCG also comes in a crimped vial which is MUCH nicer than the ampules.



I've never had that before. That's sweet bro.


----------



## MtR (Jan 4, 2010)

TrashMan said:


> I've never had that before. That's sweet bro.


 

It's awesome lol!!  It's like a mini vial to be exact, it can fit about 2- 2.5ml water.  I almost feel bad tossing them out when I'm done hahaha!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 4, 2010)

I wouldn't touch it unless it was made by Pregnyl (Organon).  

I got the mini vials once and they were crap, it was the only time I experienced testicular atrophy while cycling.    

Many don't know this but HCG should be kept 2-15 degrees C (that's 36-60 degrees F) before and after it's constituted.  Lots of distributors claim that it doesn't have to be (so you can order on line with more comfort), even though it clearly states it on the box.  My pharmacist also hands the box to me in a small baggy that has 2 or sometimes 3 disposable ice packs in it.

/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Store protected from light at 2-15 C*


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2014)

great thread, I just had to reference this!


----------



## NoviceAAS (Mar 20, 2014)

The pregnyl is great stuff . I usually mix that ,then draw it out and dilute it further for easier measuring. Id love to find out more about the Gonakor I mentioned in another thread. It seemed like it was a great way to go, but now Ive had some issues with it. I'll let you know how the rest of it goes.


----------



## afg24 (Mar 20, 2014)

VictorZ06 said:


> *Store protected from light at 2-15 C*




Also using those babies just pinned it today


----------

